# Oh! These socks are so cool!



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

https://sites.google.com/site/hbmprintablepatterns/knee-socks

I am perusing old knitting patterns looking for inspiration and I saw these.
Love them!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://handmadebymother.blogspot.com/

Actually the entire site is pretty awesome.
It is NOT the inspiration I was looking for, but I did waste some time here.
Laughing.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Did you see the socks I knit for Philip a while back?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh! Those are just gorgeous!
So intricate.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Great socks! They look toasty warm as well as stylish. Did you spin the yarn? Are they wool? What kind of wool?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh gracious, no, I didn't spin the wool. I'm not quite that good at spinning yet. 

They are knit from the Legacy Lace yarn from Brown Sheep Company, which is a Superwash/nylon blend. It just made sense for socks like that. Took me 24 hours of knitting per sock! :teehee:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

incredible knitting, Kelsey! Every time I see those socks, I say "Wow!" :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Hmm, twenty four hours per sock is forty eight hours total. What's minimum wage these days? $7.25 per hour or something? Well, that's for unskilled work anyway, so knitting should be about double that, one would think? How about that plus half since ten is a nice number to play with? So, if you were to knit those up for someone else, they should be priced at $480 plus the cost of the yarn. The folks who knit socks for the farmer's market only get $75 for a pair of socks, but those are just short plain socks, nothing so nifty keen as the ones you made.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I made these a few years ago ......


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Why can't there be a LOVE button on here?!?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I love all those cool looking socks!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Utterly beautiful!!! I am impressed!


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Svenska - did you knit those with double needles or on a wire? My socks never actually look like socks or turn out the same size (still a beginner), so whenever I see gorgeous socks like yours I always wonder what needles they used.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

These are amazing!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Plickety" I used size 0 double point needles. Four of them most of the time, but five at the heel.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Plickety" I used size 0 double point needles. Four of them most of the time, but five at the heel.


:bow: I get all flubbed with multiple needles even on simple patterns, so you definitely have my undying admiration for producing two perfectly fitted, identical AND beautiful socks!


----------

